# Help my bunny..



## Valeri Strakovskaya (6 mo ago)

How to be, leave the chin or remove? He looks kinda evil with his chin...


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

He's adorable!!!! I love him. Leave the chin.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Without the chin he's cute.


----------



## gsykim (May 12, 2019)

He’s cute both ways but I prefer with the chin


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Very cute, leave the chin


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Valeri Strakovskaya said:


> How to be, leave the chin or remove? He looks kinda evil with his chin...
> View attachment 1244917
> 
> View attachment 1244918
> ...


Leave them chin, it gives character. Plus,he is so cute!


----------



## linpar218 (9 mo ago)

Leave the chin. He’s as cute as can be with a bit of charm.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I don’t think he looks evil. He is cute and he looks like he is curious but not sure of the situation. Love his features and fuzzies.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I think he looks smart and inquisitive with his chin.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

leave it - the chin gives him character


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

So cute, I prefer with the chin


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Valeri Strakovskaya said:


> How to be, leave the chin or remove? He looks kinda evil with his chin...
> View attachment 1244917
> 
> View attachment 1244918
> ...


I like the chin😊


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

I also think the chin gives him character! Love those eyelashes too! Nice work.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

So very adorable. Leave him just as he is.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

gsykim said:


> He’s cute both ways but I prefer with the chin


I agree andI do too!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Leave the chin. He looks a little mischievous but certainly not evil. And he is really cute! jberg


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

They are the cutest; without chin make the bunny look younger. Either one is good.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

He's adorable and I love the chin! He definitely needs his chin and mouth! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG! Darling either way!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Bunny is "perfect", just the way it is.


----------



## robin1915 (Jul 26, 2018)

Like the chin makes him look like he is going to say something.


----------



## Valeri Strakovskaya (6 mo ago)

🐰Thanks, most people approved of the chin. Let it be as it is.🐰🐰


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

The chin rules!


----------



## Furface (May 4, 2013)

If you take some dark thread and sew a wide Y under his nose, it will make the face even cuter than it is.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Valeri Strakovskaya said:


> How to be, leave the chin or remove? He looks kinda evil with his chin...
> View attachment 1244917
> 
> View attachment 1244918
> ...


I think your bunny is adorable. Look Curious at the world


----------



## Iwaly444 (Jan 4, 2016)

i am good with either, he is adorable with or without


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I absolutely love him. He has such personality. He is perfectly adorable just as he is. You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Valeri Strakovskaya said:


> How to be, leave the chin or remove? He looks kinda evil with his chin...
> View attachment 1244917
> 
> View attachment 1244918
> ...


I like it without the chin. You could embroider a big smile on the bunny.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

I like your bunny.


----------



## Valeri Strakovskaya (6 mo ago)

Iwaly444 said:


> i am good with either, he is adorable with or without
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> yes but i need to make a choice


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

With his chin…cute


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

He doesn't look evil to me. I like him just the way he is.


----------

